# Barrelprop



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey Guys,

do you have any ideas what to do with three steelbarrels?

i woud like to have something rolling/falling towards the visitors like the falling barrel prop @ the darkness haunt, but that construction seems to be above my budget for one prop.

the prop should be activated by a Motionsensor/Stepmat.. something easy with a picoboo maybe.
cylinders and parts are availabe (even for higher weights).

maybe someone allready did it and could share an idea?


----------



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

For those of you who have unused steelbarrels standing arround:

Here is the result of my first welding experience 

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=40010


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job - love the night shot.


----------

